
India’s Call-Center Talents Put to a Criminal Use: Swindling Americans - anonu
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/world/asia/india-call-centers-fraud-americans.html
======
anonu
I've gotten a few of these calls. I have to admit there was a brief moment of
concern when they said they were from the IRS. Then I realized that they would
probably send me a letter in the mail instead of call me randomly. The
language and words used in the conversation were also a bit "off". It's sad to
see that some people fall for this enough to send money....

I feel like technology can help here. If we had a consistent way to dealing
with the US federal government - a one-stop-shop online portal for example to
pay taxes, manage social security, get a new passport - maybe such fraud would
be mitigated.

